
Military Reaper Drone Documents Leaked on the Dark Web - pentestercrab
https://www.recordedfuture.com/reaper-drone-documents-leaked/
======
phendrenad2
I think the US needs more tech people at all levels of the armed forces to
plug holes like this before they’re used...

